# Shave removal vs Skin Tag removal



## mdeanne (Jan 8, 2016)

The physician performed 2 shave removals and 2 pathologies on what she believed were traumatized nevi.  The pathologies came back both as skin tags and not nevi.  Should we still code 11300, 11300-59 with 88304 X2 or should it be changed to 11200 Skin tag removal up to 15?  If so, can we still charge for 2 pathologies?  
Thanks!


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 13, 2016)

Since you now know that these were skin tags, I would code the diagnosis and procedure as accurately as possible, which would be skin tags.  

But your pathologist did read two different lesions, so there's no reason not to bill for the two pathologies.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Feb 1, 2016)

If the technique for removal was "shave" then stick with the 113xx codes.  Only bill 11200 for scissor snips


----------



## cdipanzillo  (Feb 24, 2016)

*Skin tag removal*

Skin tag removal code 11200 reads any method of removal. That includes if it was a shave, I 
would only use that, vs a shave code.


----------

